# I hate it when people steal...



## pika62221 (Mar 4, 2015)

Today was Hinamatsuri in my Japanese game, so I opened my town to everyone, but by the end of the day my money trees were all gone, flowers gone, and some buried trash items- boot, mitten, bag, etc were all taken as well. THEY'RE TRASH ITEMS, WHO WOULD TAKE TRASH??? I had them around a bamboo area to keep the bamboo from spreading, now they're free to take over the entire town unless I put flowers or more trash there to keep them from spreading. It's just annoying, because I was nice enough to let people come, get a rice cake from Isabelle, only to find my town pilfered at the end of the day- even of buried TRASH!! I'm a bit stunned someone would actually steal trash items, I hope when they realize Reese CHARGES to remove them they get their just deserts! Losing money trees isn't too bad, a person gave me 99,000 as a thank you for letting them get a rice cake. Still though, stealing trash? COME ON!! I mean you talk about bad, who steals trash?


----------



## starlightsong (Mar 4, 2015)

Wow, seriously? People stole your trash? o__O Okay, I had Diana stolen from me before. She's a pretty popular villager, I can at least understand *why* you'd want to steal her. But the trash? That's just stupid LOL


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm sorry, I don't want to laugh at your misfortune, it's just so weird to me that somebody stole trash, of all things. Trash. WHY.

I've had people steal hybrids, and they were people with pretty high wifi ratings too (on other sites thankfully, not here) but those were only two occasions out of the many many times I've done trades or had visitors. The thing that grinds my gears most is when someone insists on wandering when they come to your town for a trade, without asking first. Generally I'm trusting of the people I trade with and would let them go talk to my villagers and be disgusted by the absolute mess my town is at the moment, sure, no problem - but if you don't ask, then I'm automatically suspicious and certain something's not going to be where I left it when I go to pick it up later...

Being stolen from is NEVER good, but I guess be thankful that they didn't take anything more valuable at least T_T


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

NGL, maybe you should have been more discerning of who you allowed in and shouldn't have been afk? Maybe watch the visitors?


----------



## Seth Lios (Mar 5, 2015)

Some people will steal anything... It's really pathetic. Sorry this happened to you. :/


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 7, 2015)

I had a "yard sale" but for free, I put everything I didn't need around one area of my town and had people some to grab some. I clearly said to not take flowers, but gave people permission to take any fruit they wanted. But after it was all said and done most of my hybrids that I had just gotten had been taken. =[ Now I know the next time I do something nice for people I will have to pull up all of my flowers and anything else I don't want to be taken cause people have no self control...


----------



## alesha (Mar 7, 2015)

OMG!!!! How much money?

Ohhh Japanese version! Cool! Where did u get that from?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 7, 2015)

You can also think like this. They paid already, not in bells but in a tiny piece of their good heart. I always think in that way and so I don't need to get upset.

Also lost items can be sometimes good stuff to decorate your town in order to fill certain theme. c:
Hope you can spend happy time in this cute little ac world.


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 7, 2015)

People are assh0les
which is why I only let my close friends visit my town​


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 7, 2015)

So sorry people did that to you, I'll never understand thieves. 

I don't let people into my main town anymore because of the risk of stealing as I have so much valuable stuff around (and there's nowhere to trade in my main town really).


----------



## gigi (Mar 8, 2015)

Y.Y 

people suck

it makes me afraid to let anyone visit my town

where did you get the japanese version from?


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm sorry people took your things and trashed your town. When will people learn not to let strangers come in and do as they please? I only let in one person at a time and I watch them. It takes a while to build trust. If you have to go AFK for even a minute, close your gates.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 8, 2015)

think it's time to have a good old clean out of your friends list


----------



## Lolitia (Mar 8, 2015)

I've been stolen before. I'm sorry that they took your trash. Not sure why they would take the tradh since Reese takes money to dispose them.

What you could possibly so next time is watch them, i try to trust people, but sometimes i just follow them and possibly creep them sometime. Deleting your friends and deleting them as you go could work too.
I hope you'll regain your items again'


----------



## cIementine (Mar 8, 2015)

alesha said:


> Ohhh Japanese version! Cool! Where did u get that from?



Japan.

I never leave my gates open and if I do I make sure to watch. Make sure to give them a negative wi-fi rating and take safe but not too dramatic precautions to make sure they don't steal from people again.


----------

